# Advice needed!!!!



## TX522034 (Jul 21, 2013)

Owned a travel trailer for about 1.5 years, and wanting to do a major cleaning inside and out! What products and procedures do you recommend for cleaning, polishing/waxing, and most importantly sealing. Note : Trailer has a fiberglass exterior. Do I need a buffer or not? Again any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks!!!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Here you go.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=752697

Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## TX522034 (Jul 21, 2013)

Wow very informative!!! Thanks for the link! One question though, what did you do to protect your roof?


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

303 protectant


Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------

